# Brisket Crust



## hotfoot (Mar 22, 2008)

Whats the trick to get the nice black crust on a finished brisket??


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Good rub and don't foil.


----------



## Bock (Apr 22, 2012)

Cook it!!! :headknock


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

right temperature and long time in the smoker! I have seen people cook them a long time but never get the temp high enough, needs to get to 250 to really get a good crust on it in my opinion.

I smoked a 17# brisket for 11 hours at 250 over night Friday and then stuck it in the oven at 200 for about 7 hours until i was ready for it Saturday night for a party and it was fantastic!


----------



## abreyes28 (Jan 6, 2009)

Good rub, slow and low! 250 Deg., About an hour and a half per LB.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

If you dont use foil and have plenty of sugar in your rub it will be a nice dark crust.


----------



## TSK (Apr 24, 2012)

I use Kosher salt, black pepper, and granulated garlic. Mix the salt and pepper about 50/50 and add quite a bit of the garlic. I usually put a nice coat on the brisket two hours before I smoke it. I smoke the brisket at 225-235 for 1.5 hours per pound. The crust will form every time.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

A good rub like mentioned before, plus cook it nice and slow. I don't really like my temperature to be above 225 degrees. I wait for the internal temp to be around 185 before I pull it. If memory severs correct even my briskets without a rub had a nice crust on them. What temperature do you cook at and for how long?


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 22, 2008)

Been cooking 1 to 1 1/2 hrs/lb. @ 250-280.Looks like what I have being doing wrong is wrapping after 6-8 hrs and maybe a little hot.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I've noticed the last few briskets have run more like 1.5-2hrs per lb at temps of 210-225. I like to run heavy smoke for the first 4 hours with a temp of 210, then increase it to 225 for the remainder. I've never wrapped it, but maybe one of these days I will give it a try. Do you add apple juice when you wrap? Have you tried the mustard with brisket rub?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I rub mine down about 5 hours before i put it on the pit. Low and slow..225 and 1.5 hr per lb.. Getting the internal temp to 180-185 them pullin it, wrapping in foilf for about 45 min to rest. Unwrap slice... cut the burnt ends off and put in foil, sprinkle more rubon them, add some bbq juice and put back on the put for about an hour... very good.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

going to try the unwrapped way, sounds good


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

A Good rub, Oak, slow and low! 225 Deg., About an hour and a half per LB


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

What you really want is a rich dark mahogany/walnut color, very dark reddish brown for the color. Black is from too much bitter smoke too high temps. If you want a harder crust and not a softer mushy crust then don't wrap in foil till you take it off to rest. The rub gives you added flavor but a sweet smoke gives you the color and firm bark over a long period. 250/275 for 2-4 hrs then down to 225 for the balance in a pecan/ hickory smoke, some post oak or red oak can get too bitter for me, esp if it has the bark still on it. If you have to use oak try the white oak. My .02


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

NO NO NO!!!

For the perfect crust you have to cook at 237.3 degrees for exactly 41 minutes. Then bump it up to 288.3 for 37 minutes than drop it down to 221.7 degrees for 1 hour and 18 minutes than repeat this. All while smoking with 37.4% red oak. The tree from which this oak was taken should be atleast 5 years old, but not more than 8.5 years. The tree should be cut down on August 18 for best flavor and crust formation. 46.3% Hickory, 12.4% Alder, 1.3% mesquite, 2.6% pallet wood. For best results, smoke it on a Tuesday that is also an even caldendar day. As you load the firebox hop on one leg and bark like a dog.

There! Now you have the secret for brisket crust.

Or when Im having an off day I just throw it on the smoker and take it off when its done.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Exactly right Nick! Funny stuff!!


----------



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

^^^^HAHAHA Throw in some china beery for an asian twang!!!!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

atcNick said:


> NO NO NO!!!
> 
> For the perfect crust you have to cook at 237.3 degrees for exactly 41 minutes. Then bump it up to 288.3 for 37 minutes than drop it down to 221.7 degrees for 1 hour and 18 minutes than repeat this. All while smoking with 37.4% red oak. The tree from which this oak was taken should be atleast 5 years old, but not more than 8.5 years. The tree should be cut down on August 18 for best flavor and crust formation. 46.3% Hickory, 12.4% Alder, 1.3% mesquite, 2.6% pallet wood. For best results, smoke it on a Tuesday that is also an even caldendar day. As you load the firebox hop on one leg and bark like a dog.
> 
> ...


Ah Ha! So that's your secret. And it will come out looking just like the pictures in your Brisket thread I'm sure.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

atcNick said:


> NO NO NO!!!
> 
> For the perfect crust you have to cook at 237.3 degrees for exactly 41 minutes. Then bump it up to 288.3 for 37 minutes than drop it down to 221.7 degrees for 1 hour and 18 minutes than repeat this. All while smoking with 37.4% red oak. The tree from which this oak was taken should be atleast 5 years old, but not more than 8.5 years. The tree should be cut down on August 18 for best flavor and crust formation. 46.3% Hickory, 12.4% Alder, 1.3% mesquite, 2.6% pallet wood. For best results, smoke it on a Tuesday that is also an even caldendar day. As you load the firebox hop on one leg and bark like a dog.
> 
> ...


^^^ Thats hilarious! I guess I need to try that next time! I love the 2.6% pallet wood and all the details you laid out. Just wait, someone is guna get on here, see that recipe and give it a try and wonder why their brisket didn't come out just right!!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I coat mine in mustard.


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 22, 2008)

Finally gonna try one since all of the help. New grand baby gave me a reason. LOL Been on the pit since 11 last night at 225-230. Plan on pulling it off at 2pm which will give it a little over an hour a lb.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Check the internal temp if you can. I would just like to know if you can. Good luck.


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 22, 2008)

At 12:30 the temp is 151.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

If internal temp is 151 it wont be ready at 2,


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

txjustin said:


> I coat mine in mustard.


And brown sugar, taste like candy


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 22, 2008)

Nearly 2:30 and temp is 165. I wrapped it and put it back in with pit at 245. I never turned it and 1st thing I notice is I have a nice crust on the fat side and nothing on the other. Makes me think you have to turn it at some point??


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Shouldn't have to turn it if the pit is heating evenly.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

What time did you pull it and what was the temp.


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 22, 2008)

Wound up pulling it off at 4 and put it in a cooler for another hour. Temp was 185 when I put it in the cooler. I didn't check it again. We cut it at 5:30 and it was very tender. Even the flat was good.


----------



## .800KING50 (Jun 30, 2011)

not even going to read other responses before i put this.
coat thickly with 
40% kosher salt 
60% coarse grind black pepper 
stay around 275 degrees until it passes the poke test 
better have a sharp *** knife the bark will be like concrete and out of this world


----------



## madshad (Jun 11, 2012)

*gettin it right*

include brown suger and honey in the rubb wit you seasoning mix only apply honey to non fat side then apply your brown sug seasonig mix (sprink it on thick ) once it seasoned put in ice box season side down salt and pepper the fat side at this point also . *** take brisket season side down straight over fire bout 5-8 min gets the crust take off rap it or smoke it open 12+ hrs longer the beteer magic number is 250 temp.HOOK'EM


----------

